# Some endearing crows!



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*I know people here will thoroughly enjoy these bird stories!
Birds that bring gifts and do the gardening - BBC News*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow...I never really cared for crow's much but after reading those stories I have a new found respect for and view of them. Thank's for sharing this sister...:hug:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That is the most adorable thing I've ever seen! How lovely, crows are so clever 
Thank you for sharing this article, it was a fun and enjoyable read!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I very much enjoyed reading this, Ollie.

I have several crows that visit me regularly. *


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

What great stories. I especially liked the one about the cat that had been taken by the coyote. How sweet were the Crows in that one. I always knew they were super smart and would love to have one but they don't visit me here. I occasionally get Magpies and Currawongs, but no Crows or Ravens. 

A friend has a pet Magpie that she rescued when he was a baby. He is amazing. Talks and is very cheeky. Unfortunately he does love toes, so wearing flip flops or sandals or bare feet is not wise around him.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

OH my , I made my husband come and sit while I read all of them out loud to him but the funny part is : I have a small plate on my dresser in the dining room where I place my jewellery when I come in from work or I should say when I was working LOL.
Any way how amazing is this ,as soon as I finished reading the thread to Hubby who had Budget sitting on his shoulder whilst I read it Off Budget goes Hubby goes out and there he is in my jewellery plate picking up ear rings and placing them on the floor in a little pile :bowrofl:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I loved reading these stories, not only crows are incredibly intelligent, but are also very considerate with their human friends.  
I was moved when the crow offered the cat's collar. And how cool it is to have a crow help you with gardening!


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

I love those stories!

I feed the ravens in my garden, now.. I will play the waiting game (for the gifts)


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*


Pretty boy said:



OH my , I made my husband come and sit while I read all of them out loud to him but the funny part is : I have a small plate on my dresser in the dining room where I place my jewellery when I come in from work or I should say when I was working LOL.
Any way how amazing is this ,as soon as I finished reading the thread to Hubby who had Budget sitting on his shoulder whilst I read it Off Budget goes Hubby goes out and there he is in my jewellery plate picking up ear rings and placing them on the floor in a little pile :bowrofl:

Click to expand...

WOW! That's so amazing  and Cool! :clap: :laughing2:*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*


aluz said:



I loved reading these stories, not only crows are incredibly intelligent, but are also very considerate with their human friends.  
I was moved when the crow offered the cat's collar. And how cool it is to have a crow help you with gardening!

Click to expand...

Totally! *


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

A friend has a pet Magpie that she rescued when he was a baby. He is amazing. Talks and is very cheeky. Unfortunately he does love toes, so wearing flip flops or sandals or bare feet is not wise around him.

*Ha Ha! Typical!*


----------

